# Bonza Mech Kit Pre-Order - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/11/18)

Just had a chat with Bogan and our shipment is shipping off this week. Pre-order is up guys.


PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A PRE-ORDER AND NOT IN STOCK. WE EXPECT OUR ORDER TO SHIP AROUND THE 30TH NOV 2018 AND WE EXPECT ARRIVAL SHORTLY THEREAFTER. THERE CAN BE DELAYS BUT IF ANY WE WILL UPDATE ACCORDINGLY HERE!!!






The Bonza mechanical mod comes with the new updated Bonza V1.5 RDA. It is powered by a single 21700/20700/18650 battery. The Bonza mech mod utilizes pure copper for the best conductivity. It also comes with insulator ring and insulator tube to ensure safety. The kit includes magnetic button and spring button to suit your preference. In addition, each mech mod is serialised. The Bonza V1.5 RDA features advanced airflow system to achieve awesome clouds and flavor. The improved build deck is easier to build. In addition, The Bonza Kit adopts an interchangeable sleeve system for customisation and logo alignment.

*Kit Includes*
Vandy Vape Bonza Mod
Vandy Vape Bonza V1.5 RDA
Accessory bag
18650 battery adaptor
510 adaptor
User manual

*Vandy Vape Bonza Mod Specs*
Size: 27×85.5mm
Battery: 1×18650 / 20700 / 21700 (not included)
Mechanical mod
Magnetic or spring fire button
Low voltage drop
Interchangeable sleeve system
Safety insulated tube
510 hybrid connection

PRE-ORDER YOURS HERE:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-bonza-mech-kit-by-vaping-bogan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

